# 24 hours after starting metronidazole....



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

.... Hershey is vomitting and not eating. 

As some of you might have read, I brought Hershey to the vet the other day http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/70452-hershey-has-blood-her-stool.html

She ate last night and had her first dose of antibiotic. She's up and giddy this morning, ate very little, but I figured she was still full from the night before. Her poop was normal. Then tonight, she wouldn't eat, so I boiled some chicken and rice and she hesitantly ate some. An hour later, she threw up everything she ate. 

Is vomitting a new symptom? Do I call my vet tomorrow??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would notify your Vet and see what they want to do


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think it sounds like the metronidazole is causing her to vomit. i would call vet first thing in the morning ... maybe he'll want to put her on a different med


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. Our emergency vet near us is so helpful over the phone. 

If she continues tonight, I'd call one if you have one. Otherwise, yes. I'd be certain to be the first call to your vet's office tomorrow morning.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Loss of appetite is a normal side effect of Metronidazole. Vomiting is also 
not unheard of. But I would still notify your vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

The vomiting is very likely a side effect of the metronidazole. I'd be sure to notify the vet in the morning. Hoping she feels better soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How is she this morning?


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hershey, I felt compelled to respond because the same thing happened with my boy and it was terrifying. I know how helpless you must feel. You can read his ordeal here, sounds very similar to yours

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-bloody-mucous-poop-vomiting-please-help.html

I think you may be trying to start her a little too soon on real food. Chicken will probably just irritate her little belly. Buy some of the pureed beef baby food and literally offer her a tablespoon for breakfast and dinner, and a tiny smount when pilling her with her meds. My boy defintely perked up a bit for a few days, but his tummy was still too weak to handle "real" food. On day three and four he upgraded to science diet sensitive diet canned (I know, I know, not the best, but I made the decision in this instance to go with my vet's advice ONLY in this instance), again, just a SMALL amoutn for breakfast and dinner. And then sloooooowly introduced old food. In a week and a half he was back to himself, thank goodness!!!! 

Good luck my friend. My best advice is take her recovery super slow. The blood in the poo is indicative of a very upset interstinal tract.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Huly said:


> How is she this morning?


She's still off, didn't eat. She has pooped about 3x overnight. Just very little drops of ruuny mucousy black with some red. She was shaking so I gave her nutrical and water via syringe. We were up all night, prob slept arounf 4am.

I called the vet office and they said once her vet comes in she'll call me and would prob have her brought in for bloodwork.

Janie2 - thanks for the link. That is exactly what's happening to her. I will try to give her small portions of food. How was your chi after that? How many days until she recovered? Did it reoccur?


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

hershey109 said:


> She's still off, didn't eat. She has pooped about 3x overnight. Just very little drops of ruuny mucousy black with some red. She was shaking so I gave her nutrical and water via syringe. We were up all night, prob slept arounf 4am.
> 
> I called the vet office and they said once her vet comes in she'll call me and would prob have her brought in for bloodwork.
> 
> Janie2 - thanks for the link. That is exactly what's happening to her. I will try to give her small portions of food. How was your chi after that? How many days until she recovered? Did it reoccur?


I'm sorry  The sleepless worried nights are tough. It's amazing how much they can poo the black/red jelly without having eaten much. Again, I can't recommend the beef pureed baby food enough - I tasted it and it's so, so bland. Perfect for their stomachs. My vet was adament to never, ever force feed him - I was so worried about him dying from lack of food, but she said it's really important when diarrhea and vomiting is the symptom NOT to make them eat. Thus, the offered ridiculously tiny portions of very bland food, and not forcing him to take it down unless it was pill time. 

And yes, it took about a week and a half to get him back to normal. It has NEVER happened again - thank GOD!

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

PLEASE continue to let us know how Hershey is doing. I am thinking of her tons.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When a dogs stomach is that irritated, it's best not to feed them anything the first 24 hours to give the stomach a rest. Then start the bland diet. They will not starve, and it's the best thing for their stomachs. And like Janie2 said, just offer a tiny little bit at first. Best of luck with Hersey.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pam - thanks! I was worried she will starve to death. I'll just give her a small portion of food.

Janie2 - I'm glad it never happened again with you chi. I know it is too much to think of. It's the first time Hershey got sick and I haven't been able to sleep.

Updates: The vet called me back late in the day. Since vomitting is a new symptom, she wants me to bring her in tomorrow for xray and bloodwork.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My Chis and I will send good Chi energy to Hershey 9and Nilla, too). Tell her we love her funny, cute, crazy smile.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Finn said:


> My Chis and I will send good Chi energy to Hershey 9and Nilla, too). Tell her we love her funny, cute, crazy smile.


Thank you!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed that little Hershey will have perfect blood work and x-rays! Hang in there, I know it's hard when they aren't feeling good.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> Fingers crossed that little Hershey will have perfect blood work and x-rays! Hang in there, I know it's hard when they aren't feeling good.


Thanks!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She didn't have diarrhea and vomitting yesterday so I called the vet first thing in the morning. She said I didn't need to bring her in. The meds are working. Hershey is back to her old self. Hopefully it continues on.

Thanks all for your good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank goodness! I am so happy Hershey is getting back to herself!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that. Give that chocolate Hershey of yours a big kiss!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

How's Hershey going? Just had my own run in with tummy troubles with my Chloe today and it made me think of you.

Is she eating and keeping things down? Hope she is over the worst of it.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope Hersey is feeling better....


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hershey109 said:


> She's still off, didn't eat. She has pooped about 3x overnight. Just very little drops of ruuny mucousy black with some red. She was shaking so I gave her nutrical and water via syringe. We were up all night, prob slept arounf 4am.
> 
> I called the vet office and they said once her vet comes in she'll call me and would prob have her brought in for bloodwork.
> 
> Janie2 - thanks for the link. That is exactly what's happening to her. I will try to give her small portions of food. How was your chi after that? How many days until she recovered? Did it reoccur?


hi i was just given that antiobiotic to my dog i was told to give with a small meal but to wait 5 minutes.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> hi i was just given that antiobiotic to my dog i was told to give with a small meal but to wait 5 minutes.



Yes, very small meals as I have learned the hard way. You'll see results after she's on it for 48 hours. Hope your dog is fine.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Thank goodness! I am so happy Hershey is getting back to herself!


Same here!! I can sleep now! 



~LS~ said:


> I'm so happy to hear that. Give that chocolate Hershey of yours a big kiss!


Just gave her tons of kisses!! 



nabi said:


> Hope Hersey is feeling better....


Thanks!



OzChi said:


> How's Hershey going? Just had my own run in with tummy troubles with my Chloe today and it made me think of you.
> 
> Is she eating and keeping things down? Hope she is over the worst of it.


I read about Chloe. Hope she's feeling better now. Hershey is superb!! No more diarrhea and vomitting. I'm so glad!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> ...Hershey is superb!! No more diarrhea and vomitting. I'm so glad!!



Woohoo! :thumbright:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she is doing better thanks how is yours doing hope your baby is doing good


----------

